# The Crow outfit and make-up and Fox Ears



## Cerberusx (Oct 21, 2009)

Yo I got most of what I need for the costume but for the make up do I put alof of white face paint on to make it look really think or put a thin layer on? As well as the black face paint around the eyes and mouth, do I put the black paint over my eye brows but not over it? And what about my libs do I put a small about of black there and then do the Joker look and have a two black smile lines going from my mouth to the side a might. I would appresheat it if you liked a picture for the answer when you reply. Where can I get cheap pleather pants at and he shirt he wears? Also where can I find fox ear headband at?


----------

